# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Kann mich nicht mehr einloggen...

## schleicher

hello 
unglaublich aber wahr,...
ist das technisch überhaupt möglich? 
kann mich mit meinem standardaccount nicht im forum anmelden. :Confused:  
passwort und name stimmen sicher, wurde ich gesperrt (und ich weis es net)???
von heut auf morgen gehts nicht mehr.... 
mfg vladisman

----------


## vladisman

extrem peinlich,....

der 7er is ghängt! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


sry für die aufruhr!
vielleicht kann der boss die posts ausmisten,....ty.

lg

----------


## noox

Kann ja mal passieren.  :Wink:

----------


## cyberuhu

Hab genau das gegenteilige Problem: ich kann mich nicht mehr ausloggen!
Fehlermeldung:  Leider ist die angegeben Url nicht      (mehr) verfügbar.

Bitte direct auf www.dh-rangers.com      schauen

HILFE das Forum hält mich gefangen!!!  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Von wem ist die Fehlermeldung? Vom Browser oder vom Forum? Um Welche Url handelt es sich?

Eventuell hilft sich von jeder Seite extra auszuloggen:
www.downhill-board.com
https://downhill-rangers.com
www.dh-rangers.com

Wenn das nicht hilft, dann alle Cookies von den 3 Seiten löschen. Mhm... sollte ich mal eine Seite machen, mit der man das per Link-Klick machen kann.

----------


## cyberuhu

> Von wem ist die Fehlermeldung? Vom Browser oder vom Forum? Um Welche Url handelt es sich?
> 
> Eventuell hilft sich von jeder Seite extra auszuloggen:
> www.downhill-board.com
> https://downhill-rangers.com
> www.dh-rangers.com
> 
> Wenn das nicht hilft, dann alle Cookies von den 3 Seiten löschen. Mhm... sollte ich mal eine Seite machen, mit der man das per Link-Klick machen kann.


die Fehlermeldung ist schon vom Forum.
Hatte ich in letzter Zeit öfters, aber nicht immer.

Wenn ich mich nicht mehr ausloggen kann, gehts dann aber eh (wie von dir beschrieben) auf der dh-rangers.com Seite.

Ist jetzt nicht so schlimm, aber ich dachte mir ich sags dir mal.

----------


## noox

Vielleicht kannst mir mal einen Screenshot schicken. Von welcher Seite aus loggst du dich aus?

----------


## willi

Hallo!

Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung wenn ich mich aus www.dh-rangers.com ausloggen will. Ganz Egal ob Marktplatz, Gallery, usw.

Screenshot ist angehängt, Browser ist Firefox, aber die Meldung ist nicht vom Browser.

mfg,willi

----------


## noox

Ok, ich bräuchte auch die Url, die in der Adresszeile des Browsers steht, wenn diese Meldung kommt.

----------


## willi

z.B:www.dh-rangers.com/marktplatz...=Dhb-Dhr-DhrEn

dh-rangers.com/marktplatz/login.php?do=logout&logouthash=1293037499-980cb6b79caad966d0a7e9858e7182a90da34e72&site=Dhb-Dhr-DhrEn

----------


## willi

Die Fehlermeldung kommt übrigens auch wenn ich von dh-rangers.com auf mein Kontrollzentrum(Username) klicke. Augenommen davon ist nur die Fotogallery.Den Link schicke ich dir PN.

----------


## noox

Danke. Wollt ma des gestern anschauen, wurde dann aber irgendwie abgelenkt. 

Bin jetzt aber dabei.

----------


## noox

Schaut jetzt wieder gut aus. Danke für die Hilfe!

----------

